# Finale 2009 Announced



## memyselfandus (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a heads up for Finale users


http://www.finalemusic.com/Finale/New.aspx

Now includes Full VST/AU instrument support


----------



## Jaap (Sep 3, 2008)

Just upgraded and now waiting till it arrives . I am really looking forward to this version. Looks pretty good.


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Jaap and others

I wonder if its easy to get used to the new features (GUI/Aria player etc). I have a job coming up in October, just not sure if its a good time to upgrade in case it could take me a long time to adjust myself the workflow.  

I am using 2007 now.

Cheers
Frankie


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Fred,

Thanks for your reply... but unfortunately....



> Offer is only valid in the United States and Canada.


 :roll: :lol: 

Thanks
Frankie


----------



## Jaap (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Frankie,

I just recieved my copy and I did not had time yet to fully experiment with all the new features, but overall I am really happy with it overall.

I did not use the aria player yet since I don't use the garritan sound and Finale is primarly for my scores for live-ensembles and I hardly focus on playback in Finale, but I noticed quite some nice changes, but I have not digged into the full vst support stuff etc.

- The start up is really good, you have a lot more options to predefine your score
- I thought I went nuts first, but the massmover tool is now included in the edit (I think they did that already in 2008, but I upgraded from 2007) and it felt a bit weird the first 5 minutes, but good after that (there is a refference chart in the help file that points out where everything went)
- multiple pages visible
- loads of better options for expression/tempo/dynamic placements

It made scoring a bit easier in my opinion and the interface did not change that big that you cannot continue working straight away.


----------



## jc5 (Sep 22, 2008)

The improvements to the 2009 version sound both useful and significant - unfortuneatly there seems to be an issue getting it instaled in XP 64 (ie. it refuses for some reason... despite the fact that older versions install just fine..) which rather leaves me out in the cold for the time being.. :?


----------

